# Changer un raccourci de Default Folder



## ccciolll (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

J'utilise Default Folder depuis des années déjà. Je l'avais sous os9, je l'ai racheté sous X, tant il est pratique.

Aujourd'hui, j'aimerai changer un de ses raccourcis. En effet, avec le raccourci Alt + flèche du bas ou flèche du haut, on peut naviguer dans l'historique des derniers dossiers visités (comme sur cette illustration, en bas à droite de l'image)







Mais problème, je sais ajouter/modifier des raccourcis dans osX quand ces derniers correspondent à un menu déroulant et ont donc un nom précis. Mais là, le raccourci n'apparaît qu'à l'endroit montré dans l'image ci-dessus.

Comment faire ?

J pense que cette question peut s'étendre à plein d'autres logiciels que DF.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne crois pas que ça soit prévu dans les fonctions de DF.
Dans la doc il est écrit

_"Il existe deux raccourcis très utiles dans le menu Récents : option-flèche-descendante et option-flèche-montante. Ces raccourcis permettent de vous déplacer en avant et en arrière dans les dossiers récemment utilisés. En d'autres termes, pour revenir à l'endroit ou vous avez juste ouvert ou enregistré un fichier depuis une autre application pressez une fois option-flèche-descendante. Cela vous permet de revenir en arrière d'un dossier. Des pressions successives sur cette combinaison de touches permettent ainsi de remonter l'arborescence des dossiers récemment utilisés."_

et à aucun moment, dans ce paragraphe ou ailleurs, je n'ai vu la possibilité de changer ce raccourci.
Essaie de les contacter.


----------



## ccciolll (8 Janvier 2010)

Eh bien je vais tenter comme ça.
Le message est envoyé.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Janvier 2010)

Réponse : 

I'm afraid it's not possible to change them at 
present.  That's on my list of things to do for 
version 5.

  - Jon


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2010)

OK, merci pour le retour 
Yapuka attendre la version 5 !


----------

